# Starting to see a little bit on my reno



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Figured I'd shrink my update post to something less than my OP.

Noticed these 5 days after seed down.

Never done this before, but I would say I am providing less than ideal conditions. But I knew this going into it.

Finally got a nice soaking rain today. Looks to be more in the forecast so that's good!

Will need to get a weed program going. Alot of the clover didn't die on the first round and it's greening back up and popping.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Nothing you can do about weeds right now. When the grass gets a little taller you can hand pick or Tenacity can go down after 28 days or a couple cuts, whichever is longer

Broadleaf weeds are easy to take care of. Don't lose sleep over them.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

10-4

Hoping I make it to mow but its getting exciting!

Definitely got some solid pointers thus far. And I appreciate it.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

So, I know I'm putting the kart before the horse here in a big way.

But for my first mow.
I've read up enough to know when and why.

But being that I have ~4acres... my only mower is a 61" V-Ride2

I understand not mowing is bad business but mowing with this size machine is going to brutalize the grass. The only option is to just mow and minimize turns correct? Should I run behind with the leaf blower and blow the grass up or just Ronco it and see how it looks in the next couple days afterwards?


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

13 days after seed. You can see my water strategy isn't the best. Bit i have cut down to just 1 rainbird with the appropriate nozzle for better coverage vs 2 kinda halfway within their specs. Have had great precipitation the last week. So finally got to give myself a break watering.

Coming in patchy in spots. But it is coming in. Anxious to poke my head around some of the patchy spots to see if there is anything coming up.

Thanks again for such a cool place to hangout! Hopefully I can get some experience with this and start contributing.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The mower you have may not be ideal, but it's what you have. Be careful with the turns and let the ground dry out before mowing.

The grass will be fine. Everyone is afraid they're going to ruin all of their hard work. You won't. It will survive.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Baby grass isnt that delicate. I walk in seedlings all the time. I use my boot to fill I deer hoof prints amd theres always grass in those spots after. Just be careful of turning especially if a zero turn unit


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Day 18. Filling in nicely. Have noticed some spots that I need to decide on scratching and seeding again or just waiting.

Am I just going to be using urea on this before winter. Or would I be better off using a bag formula with the size of the area? I have access to a tow behind sprayer if that truly is better.

Or. Am I just going to worry about getting this to winter only.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Why bag formula over Urea?

After your first mow you can spray or spread Urea. I think a lot of people prefer to spray since they feel it provides more even coverage, and if you use enough carrier some don't water it in (I still do).


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I'd use Urea at 0.25lb N per 1,000. For your size yard, you can easily spread. Or spray. Whichever is most convenient for you.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Awesome I will do that. I have a drop spreader that I actually own.

But can get a sprayer or broadcast if that is the better way. I just get nervous driving on it, but we'll see Monday when I mow how it holds up.



Are we brand loyal to urea, or get it where I get it?

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Looks awesome. It'll be fine I mowed mine w a tractor right off the hop


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

And the only reason I was going to use a prepared product is because I can get the menards brand fall lawn fertilizer w/ no weed control cheap and easy.

22-0-10 with iron and Enhanced Efficiency Technology (controlled-release)

Or

10 bucks for 20-0-9 with iron and poly coated sulfur coated urea (slow-release) ...not that money is an issue. I just don't have a clue where to get urea and it's potency frightens me haha.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

Lawn is looking good. :thumbup:

I love Menards granular fertilizers, specifically their Forever Green line. Can get up to 10ksqft coverage for under $20 bucks, sometimes under $10 when a sale is going on. This brand accounts for about 80% of my total fertilizer use. Are there better quality, smaller prill/granular size fertilizers? Sure, but this stuff is great for the price.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Local overpriced landscape supply was out of just about everything. A little digging and I discovered I have a Masterblend site here in town! I don't know if I will switch from Lebanon turf. But for the money and 0 shipping cost their list is impressive.

Also mowed the one side and although terrified while doing it since my mower is like 8000000000 lbs, I'm sure I did more good than harm. I have some bare spots but ya know....I'll address it in time. Crazy the amount of germs I still see after that mow! I don't think I could buy bad info here from you guys!


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Oh one more thing, does velvet leaf die in the winter if it's only like 2 inches now?

Same with looks like thistle....plant looks dandelion but tons of spikes.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

looks really nice coming in? can I ask what you are paying for the above fert compared to Lebanon and what you were using from Lebanon?


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

200# of urea was just a touch over 90... I have their walk-in sheet (even though they will blend and sell you anything) I can post it later.

I was just under 50 a bag plus shipping for the starter fertilizer from Lebanon. Masterblends product, in my case (for similar starter) would be nearly 35 a bag less.

I'm thinking for that savings.. it will out weigh the name on the bag.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow nice work! That is quick germination!


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Mowed the north side. It's a day or two behind the house side. Out of mowing practice that's for sure. Frost advisory tonight.... and naturally before I get urea down.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Was able to get the urea all taken care of for the first app. Went light since I'm scared haha.

Now we're getting 4+ inches of rain so. I guess I'll see what is left of this.


----------



## vayjining (Sep 13, 2021)

Urea went down and looks like everything that was there....still is in regards to our 4+ inches of rain.

Am I still looking at a tenacity before winter? Or should I wait and just keep spoonfeeding.

Highs are 50s lows are upper 30s

And for these barespots. Would I be wasting my time scratching and reseeding this. Or wait till the spring or fall?


----------

